# software info



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Can someone help me? What will I ned to set-up and run a site. I know I need a shopping cart and a creditcard company, but what use is needed for the site to run properly?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's a couple of good threads about it:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1916

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2444


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

One more time, THANKS RODNEY. You are very helpful. Thank you for taking time to help me once again. I'm sure I'll be needing more help, but for now you are a hell of a guy.


----------

